# up north?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

how are you guys up north doing right now? I think I am going home this weekend and going to bring my gun. The south zone has put a bad taste in my mouth so far and I need to get on some ducks. !$ + [email protected] =


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Still all local birds, saw a lot this weekend but they knew where not to fly and where the refuges were. I did drop one bird but they wouldn't decoy for anything. Depends on where you go but the hunting has been VERY slow. I was out last week and never even saw a duck. mabye this windy front might move a few down but it was 70 today. I work on the lake and haven't seen any birds in a while.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Billy let me know if your up for a road trip to the big pond. Myself and a couple guys are going to try to head up there.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ya with the south closeing up here soon I am planing on going up soon. I will let ya know that happens. It looks like the weather mite trun for the better and we will get some ducks flying our way.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

some reports coming in about the divers, finally arriving. Going out tomorrow at pt. mouillee and with these temps dropping this week the north zone should be prime for next weekend. I happen to have magee then and I'm finally getting optimistic. If any of you southern guys make it up around the toledo area let me know.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Mojo: I'd love to get up and hunt with ya in Toledo. South closes today and most of us have little to show for.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hunted magee yesterday area #8 ,never took the safety off. only a select few areas got some shooting. hunted cleveland today and shot a double on mallards. only saw a few other birds.did have 2 ruddies in the deeks for most of the morning.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Where can you hunt out of cleveland???


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

yeah no shots this morning, new birds aren't quite here yet. Saw very few birds flying and those that were wouldn't stop or look for anything. There was a raft of ruddies in the bay on the way back in. Saw a few birds get dropped but they were borderline skybusting shots but you can't really argue if they dropped them.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

only on lake erie.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Now, I know there has to be some limit as to how far you are off shore and where you are, there are a lot of houses along the shore, that's why I'm asking. Do you over by lakewood or right there off of edgewater or 72nd?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sorry ,for the short reply. there is a breakwall about 5 miles long that is all huntable. it runs from edgewater all the way to east 72 st. you must be on the outer wall that is not connected to land. slow right now ,but will pick up soon.


----------

